# LipoDerm-Y ?



## Gena Marie (Aug 23, 2004)

Has anyone had any luck with this product?  I have been using it for about a month and haven't really noticed anything.  Yes I am leaner where I am applying it, but I have also cleaned my diet up to almost perfect.  Any thoughts?  Just wondering if I should purchase another bottle or save my (Prince's) money


----------



## Arnold (Aug 23, 2004)

Gena Marie said:
			
		

> Just wondering if I should purchase another bottle or save my (Prince's) money


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 23, 2004)

Gena Marie said:
			
		

> Has anyone had any luck with this product?  I have been using it for about a month and haven't really noticed anything.  Yes I am leaner where I am applying it, but I have also cleaned my diet up to almost perfect.  Any thoughts?  Just wondering if I should purchase another bottle or save my (Prince's) money



From what I can tell, you are an experienced dieter.  And so (I am assuming) you know your own patterns of storing fat, as well as how (and at what relative rate) they are coming off.

If my assumptions are correct, and you are saying that you are not losing any more quickly in the areas of application, then I would say no, you should not purchase another bottle.

Either try Lipoderm Ultra, or spend your money on systemic fat burning supplements or go buy Prince something nice.


----------



## topolo (Aug 23, 2004)

I dont know that I am allowed to comment here.............but my experience is similiar to yours.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 23, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Either try Lipoderm Ultra...



since I am lazy, what is the difference between the two products?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 23, 2004)

There is a world of difference.

The original formula only contains Yohimbine (now it also has caffiene, but that is only to counter the water retention of the Y).  So basically it is a fat mobilizer, and will only work when you are in a caloric deficient, and only where there are a large number of A-2 receptors.

Ultra has a number of different lypolytic ingredients.  Since I am lazy I won't post them.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 23, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Since I am lazy I won't post them.



ooooohhhhh...very bad "salesman"!


----------



## Gena Marie (Aug 23, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> There is a world of difference.
> 
> The original formula only contains Yohimbine (now it also has caffiene, but that is only to counter the water retention of the Y).  So basically it is a fat mobilizer, and will only work when you are in a caloric deficient, and only where there are a large number of A-2 receptors.




Does the product work and where can I get it?  Would it make sence for me to use it?  I am pretty lean as it is, so there really isn't much to lose.  I just tend to hold fat, when I gain fat, in 1 area, the reason I thought to use the LipoDerm to begin with.  Thank you kindly for your feedback.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 23, 2004)

*LipoDerm-ULTRA*

Containing Yohimbine Hydrochloride in Avant Labs' hydroalcoholic gel, Lipoderm ULTRA activates targeted fat reduction at the site(s) of application, while avoiding the negative side effects associated with systematic distribution. Expanding upon its predecessor's revolutionary formula, LipoDerm-ULTRA utilizes a number of ancillary fat-fighting ingredients that decrease nutrient uptake and insulin sensitivity in the fat cell, while concurrently increasing leptin expression, leptin sensitivity, and other lipolytic signals such as cAMP and norepinephrine, for maximal fat depletion. In addition, this new formula modestly facilitates increased utilization of fatty acids in muscle while sparing glycogen. Lastly, Lipoderm-ULTRA incorporates a local diuretic that neutralizes water retention, making it easier to evaluate progress during use.

In addition to Yohimbine, each bottle of Lipoderm-ULTRA contains: 

Lecithin
Sesamin
Caffeine
Octopamine
Synephrine HCl
ALCAR
Ascorbyl Palmitate

http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=875


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 23, 2004)

I highly recommend Lipo-Ultra. Haven't tried the Y, but it sounds inferior to the Ultra.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 23, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I highly recommend Lipo-Ultra.



you have used it?


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 23, 2004)

I started using it a week ago with Capsaicin. The reason for adding the Capsaicin can be found here: http://www.avantlabs.com/magmain.php?issueID=16&pageID=175. Anyone considering using Lipo-Ultra should read this article, IMO. I have used it for one week now and my love handles have shrunk noticably. I know it has a diuretic and a week is short, but trust me: I obviously am shedding fat rapidly in the areas of application.


----------



## Gena Marie (Aug 23, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I started using it a week ago with Capsaicin. The reason for adding the Capsaicin can be found here: http://www.avantlabs.com/magmain.php?issueID=16&pageID=175. Anyone considering using Lipo-Ultra should read this article, IMO. I have used it for one week now and my love handles have shrunk noticably. I know it has a diuretic and a week is short, but trust me: I obviously am shedding fat rapidly in the areas of application.



Thank you for the info.  I think I will give it a try.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 23, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> ooooohhhhh...very bad "salesman"!



Good thing I am not a salesman then.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 23, 2004)

Gena Marie said:
			
		

> Does the product work and where can I get it?  Would it make sence for me to use it?  I am pretty lean as it is, so there really isn't much to lose.  I just tend to hold fat, when I gain fat, in 1 area, the reason I thought to use the LipoDerm to begin with.  Thank you kindly for your feedback.



Yes, of course it works.  And it works very well.  A ton of feedback can be found here at www.avantlabs.com, under the product description.

Of course, it doesn't not work on everyone, like Lipo-Y did not work on you, which is why we offer a money back guarantee.


----------

